# 2007 right around the corner, any comps in the future



## mrgrumpy (Dec 14, 2006)

I am already penciling in some competitions.  So far, I have abt 8 on the book.... but I am looking seriously at 3-4.... Some of the ones that I am considering, don't have any information yet, so if the others come in first, they will win out.

I will post more as they are getting closer.

What abt you???

Bill


----------



## pyre (Dec 18, 2006)

This year I'm planning on attending and entering a few competitions.  I don't have anything scheduled yet.


----------



## pyre (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow MrGrumpy, I just looked at your blogs and pics.  I've never been to a competition before, but it looks like a lot of fun.  Do people that are competing there sell stuff to the public?  Is there anything to do for spectators that are not cooking?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 18, 2006)

Most events, the competition teams are not allowed to sell.  There are usually some vendors that do that.  The fees to sell are usually quite high.

As a spectator, I advise to go to a comp on the Friday afternoon/evening.  The atmosphere is more relaxed, and you can usually stop by and just chat with the teams.  Saturdays are crunch time, and all concentration is on getting the turn in boxes done.  Then when the turn in boxes are in, it is clean up and pack up.... so after being up most all day Friday, all night Friday night, and all day Saturday, most guys do not want to be distracted or bothered by spectators.  Not to say that some will talk to you, they are just usually that much busier and "grumpier"......

They are a ton of fun, and you will learn a lot.  I am looking at maybe 4 this year.  

Bill


----------



## pyre (Dec 19, 2006)

It sounds like a good time.  If you are competing, can you show up on Saturday morning, or do you have to be there the Friday before?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 19, 2006)

I do KCBS, (Kansas City Barbque Society), and our check in time is on Friday usually noon or a little after.   That is when we find out where to set up.  Then meat inspection abt 4pm or so, then we are free to do whatever, except leave...... someone has to stay there at all times.  That is why Friday evenings are usually quiet, relaxed, and everyone cooks something to eat, and share, and have a good time.  Usually abt midnight or so, the smoke starts to rise into the air, and everyone gets ready to cook.  The first meat on is usually the brisket, then the pork butts (or shoulders), then ribs, and last is the chicken.  

Most of the time the first turn is in noon on Saturday.  They have a 10minute window to have the meat turned in.  If you are early, or late, you are disqualified..... :(  :(  :(   That is why everyone is so busy.  You do not want to miss the turn in time....

Then later on in the afternoon, usually abt 4-5pm, they will have the award ceremony.  Yes, it is tiring, yes it is fun, and yes, you learn a lot.   

And most of all, you get to meet a bunch of great people that love doing what we do....  It is just one big happy family....

Bill


----------



## pyre (Dec 20, 2006)

Whats a guy to do if he has a normal 9-5 job?  I guess you'd have to take the Friday off to be there in time for check ins.

So you're allowed to start cookin anytime after the meat inspection?  That's good to know.  I had it in my head that you were only allowed to start cookin at 7am on Saturday.  I was wondering how in the world you guys cook brisket/shoulder in 5 hours.  

Even using the Myron method, 5 hours is pushing it.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

You can go to KCBS.us and they have a link to the calendar.  You can search it month by month, or by a specific state.

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I take Friday off and depending on how far it is, that leaves driving time, set up time, and time to relax..... you need it for later on that night and Saturday.

Right, you can start cooking any time you want after the meat inspection.  You need to just estimate the cooking time for each piece of meat, allow a few extra minutes so it is ready before turn in time.  If it gets done early, wrap it in foil, towels, and put in a cooler to keep it warm.  

I usually put my briskets on around midnight to 2am.... let them cook real slow...... and baby them all night long....

Bill


----------



## cheech (Jan 3, 2007)

Mr Grumpy do you have any pictures of your set up for a competition?

i was able to attend a competition this past summer and it was the highlight of my summer


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 4, 2007)

Click on the first blog link below in my signature lines.  Scroll down and you will see some of our setup we used.  We had 2 cg's w/sfb's going.  One on each end of the front tent.  There is also a 22 1/2" Weber there somewhere back by the trailer. 

This was our first, so we just kinda threw stuff out.  We need to condense it next time closer together to save walking so much.  Each of the tents are 10'x20', so the cg's were 20+ ft apart from each other.  I think next time, only one tent, and the cookers will be on the side with the tables on the opposite side. 

I suppose we will be playing with the layout a little more.  I really don't think we need 2 tents, but we both had one so we just put them up.  The back one, was just more of an overflow area, and did provide extra shade during the hot Saturday afternoon.

Bill


----------



## dgross (Jan 11, 2007)

Great website Bill!! Look forward to seeing you at an event this year if we can swing it. My hubby is from Eden and we lived there for a time. Didn't realize they had this event. Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed the pics.

Eden themselves did not do the event.  It was coordinated with an organizer from another city.  I hate to sound negative here, but it was in my opinion, not well planned.  We found out after we were there and set up, that he had not met the minimum requirements for a KCBS event, so the sanction got pulled.  Although we did have our competition, and we did go by all of the rules of KCBS, it was not a sanctioned event.... bummer. We did get the recognition of the event though.

I have a feeling that he will not be doing another event in Eden.  I have not seen nor heard yet if they are going to have another one.  Time will tell.

Bill


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 13, 2007)

03/23 - 03/24
2007
Rockingham, NC
State Championship
Cancelled


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 24, 2007)

04/27 - 04/28
2007
Edenton, NC
State Championship
Cancelled


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is what I am looking at so far:

04/27 - 04/28
2007
Norfolk, VA


05/18 - 05/19
2007
Chesapeake, VA
State Championship


09/21 - 09/22
2007
New Market, VA


Maybe another one or two.... So far, the ones in NC are not working out with other schedules.

Bill


----------

